# Spacersss/Shims



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking for a subject matter expert, Im about to place an order for custom spacers, I need to know measurements














Im not sitting as flush as I would like...


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

What kind of measurements? Outward? You want the tires flush or what?

Edit: oh you probably want offset/diameter, etc. Search around, there are a few posts with bits of info in there (if no one else chimes in)


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea I was thinking like 30mm would put me flush, but what size hub centric?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

30mm?!


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> Yea I was thinking like 30mm would put me flush, but what size hub centric?


30mm is a little more then an inch fyi. hub is 56.5


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

cottonseed said:


> 30mm is a little more then an inch fyi. hub is 56.5


I'm aware


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> 30mm?!


Yep


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep in mind tire tapers on the edges, from that pic 30MM looks like it may give you a fender rub with as low as that car is


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Keep in mind tire tapers on the edges, from that pic 30MM looks like it may give you a fender rub with as low as that car is


I'm getting a tuck done.


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> I'm aware


if your aware of that then what info do you need?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

cottonseed said:


> 30mm is a little more then an inch fyi. hub is 56.5


My bad, was thinking cm.


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> My bad, was thinking cm.


Now thats what you would call a wide body haha. Now that I think about it I havent come across a wide body kit for the cruze I dont think


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

30mm is way to big,youll look stupid with that much poke if you want tuck go lower and you should have got 20s if you wanna tuck rim


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your car looks so nice, no reason to get OCD about a minimal offset difference. Just enjoy!


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

If it was me and I was you and I wanted to fill in the gap a little more I would go with 15mm's. Keep in mind that with any spacers you will have to replace the lugs with longer ones. What is the width and offsets on your rims?


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> I'm aware


well, 20mm will fitted so nice cause you will get 10mm wide


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

All i'm adding to this is as the spacer gets bigger the stress on the hub increases exponentially. 

I had a friend run spacers that caused him to have to replace wheel bearings every 5K miles.


----------

